# cam lean at full draw



## 302jarvis (Mar 3, 2009)

come on someone musy know


----------



## 70641 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Cam Lean*

I shoot Elite Archery Bows and my 06's and 07's has cam lean. The first thing I did was placed my bows in my press and took the preasure off the cams/stings and checked on how much play there was in the cams side to side. I checked the bearings and the were fine so I replaced the bushing from .055 to .o65 on the cable side. This did eliminate alot, but not all. With most bows now going to the Bianary/Trinny cam systems which eliminates the V-String your going to get some cam lean.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Undesireable!*

Cam Lean is not a good thing. It causes the string to move SIDEWAYS upon release, in it's attempt to return to rest. Bows with yokes, static or floating(after tying to static) can be adjusted to eliminate most or all cam lean. Ironically, some bows with obvious cam lean still seem to shoot ok. But it's hard on strings, hard to paper tune, and just not a good thing. Someone made the comment "intentional cam lean".

Split limb bows, while all the rage, are particularly prone to "Cam Lean". Limbs have a manufacturing and quality control tolerance. For argument, lets say +or - 5%. If the top limb with the +5% is mated with a bottom limb of -5%, guess what? You now have a 10% difference. With a split limb bow, 4 limbs, now you have the possibility of 4 different tolerances. Not only top limb to bottom limb, but also top left to top right, etc. 

For the few feet increase in speed the split limb bows promise, the tuning issues in limbs may not be worth it.

A good bow tuner knows the split limb can be harder to tune. If they say otherwise, they are just "tooting their own horn"

I know of no manufacturer that designs "intentional cam lean" into their Bows. Some bow tuners, because of their inability to tune out the Lean, will blame it on the Manufacturer's "intentional cam lean."

If you cannot tune out the Lean, and your Dealer isn't knowledgeable enough to do it, contact the Customer Service of the Bow company. Don't settle for less. Good luck.


----------



## shawbach (Jan 29, 2008)

*Cam lean*

I just bought a Bear Lights Out and the idler has significant cam lean. Can I press the bow and then twist the side that needs shortening?


----------

